# problem with asus p5n-e sli



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well i have acquired a used asus p5n-e sli and it was tested and fully functional when i bought it, i picked it up and saw it working, now i got home built it with my own components and nothing pops up on screen. I dont have a case speaker to see if it makes any beeps and there isn't one on-board. Checked and re-checked connections for dust etc, all the power cables are hooked up, the green light comes on all fans spin up the lights on the LAN light up like they should so im stumped as to what to do. Tried my ram, cpu and gpu on my other mobo and all is dandy, only thing i can think of is this is an sli board, my gpu is ati would it work? but even so it should support any brand of gpu as a single card right?

Im realy annoyed at this guys i got a new toy and carn't get it to work please please please help

edit: well there is one thing i haven't tested, i was using my old cpu, an intel E2180 thats been in storeage since i got this E8200 could it be that? either not supported or damaged? ill try my current cpu which is in my rig now and i no is working


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 9, 2010)

It shouldn't be the ATI card on an SLI board, single card should work just fine.

Are you using the E8200? Could be the board needing an BIOS update.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try to run the board with the 8200,1 stick ram, and PSU and see if it will post


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try to run the board with the 8200,1 stick ram, and PSU and see if it will post


ok ill give it a go may be a while as i have to take apart the rig im using now as im using some of the same parts, if it don't work how the hell can i do a bios update? if i tried to boot with no cpu would it start to post or would that kill it?


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ok ill give it a go may be a while as i have to take apart the rig im using now as im using some of the same parts, if it don't work how the hell can i do a bios update? if i tried to boot with no cpu would it start to post or would that kill it?



the board wont POST without a CPU, if it really is a BIOS problem, you'll have to get an older CPU and do it then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ok ill give it a go may be a while as i have to take apart the rig im using now as im using some of the same parts, if it don't work how the hell can i do a bios update? if i tried to boot with no cpu would it start to post or would that kill it?



Starting with no CPU doesnt do anything but not post. ALSO take out your CMOS battery for like 15 minutes and see if that helps


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok thanks another thing i noticed that might help you guys diagnose it, you no when theres no cable plugged in your monitor says check cable? well when i plug it into the gpu that message goes it just keeps going to standby, and brandon ive tried that bud but thanks. ill try with my other cpu and get back to you guys.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

It could be the E2180 is damaged, but I doubt it isn't supported, and if it isn't supported the E8200 definitely won't be supported, but both should work with a BIOS update.

Usually when there is power, but the computer doesn't actually do anything, that is usually the PSU in my experience.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It could be the E2180 is damaged, but I doubt it isn't supported, and if it isn't supported the E8200 definitely won't be supported, but both should work with a BIOS update.
> 
> Usually when there is power, but the computer doesn't actually do anything, that is usually the PSU in my experience.



well im back and what im about to say will support your statement. No change at all, does exactly the same thing, but i no my e2180 isn't damaged as i put that in my other system and its working now as i type. Ive emailed the guy i bought it off to see if he can remember updating the bios and if he did what version i did it too. so what should i do if he did update it to a version that should support my cpu, and what if he didnt?

plus my psu is 500w with 30amps on the +12v surly thats enough just for a new mobo? everything else is the same and its powering my rig fine now?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2010)

If you can remember, what processor was paired with it when it was running? My advice is also flash to the latest bios for the board with an older P4/Celeron D cpu.

http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=KyHOsOKWujC2QguJ&content=specifications


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 9, 2010)

^+1
An extremely cheap celly should do the job if the BIOS is outdated.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

right ok well ill search round for one, just wait till the guy i bought it of repplies just incase he tells me he updated it to a bios that should support my cpu's. What would you guys do then? just incase?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 9, 2010)

eh i had one of those boards for a while i found mine to be sketchy at best.
i had the same problem you did with the failure to post with no video,
usualy moving the ram around, posting with one stick then putting the other 3 back in would work most of the time till it randomly decided not to post and i had to do the whole memory switch aroo again.

my advice return the board or something and get a newer intel based board i was blown away by the p45 board i got


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> well im back and what im about to say will support your statement. No change at all, does exactly the same thing, but i no my e2180 isn't damaged as i put that in my other system and its working now as i type. Ive emailed the guy i bought it off to see if he can remember updating the bios and if he did what version i did it too. so what should i do if he did update it to a version that should support my cpu, and what if he didnt?
> 
> plus my psu is 500w with 30amps on the +12v surly thats enough just for a new mobo? everything else is the same and its powering my rig fine now?



Well the E2180 has been supported since BIOS 0608, which is from 2007.  There were only a few BIOS versions before that that didn't support the E2180, so I would hope the BIOS isn't that old, but it certainly is a possibility.

If the PSU is powering a rig now, it probably isn't the issue, but I'd swap it out with a spare if you have one available, just to make sure.



Batou1986 said:


> eh i had one of those boards for a while i found mine to be sketchy at best.
> i had the same problem you did with the failure to post with no video,
> usualy moving the ram around, posting with one stick then putting the other 3 back in would work most of the time till it randomly decided not to post and i had to do the whole memory switch aroo again.
> 
> my advice return the board or something and get a newer intel based board i was blown away by the p45 board i got



I still use this board, with an E3200 in it currently, and an X3220 before that.  You might be on to something, I had the exact same symptoms(powers on but no video and no POST) caused by the RAM, I totally forgot about this.  If you are using RAM that is rated for higher than 1.8v, it might be causeing this behavior.  That is what I found when I was running the Patiot Vipers in mine.  They were rated for 2.1v, and gave the same issues as the OP when the board was booted after a fresh CMOS clear, or whenever the memory voltage was set to auto.  I had to put a cheap 512MB stick rated for 1.8v in the board by itself first.  Boot the computer to the BIOS, then manually set the voltage to 2.0v, then save the settings and reboot.  Then shut the machine down and replace the 512MB stick with the actual RAM, and it booted fine every time after...until I reset the CMOS...

I keep that 512MB stick laying around just for this reason.  I've also had this same problem with my 965P, P35, and P45 boards...oddly all ASUS boards...


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

this is what my ram modules have written on them Transcend 507930-2411, and on the chip it has tq243pcf8. Ithas no mention of voltage anywhere on the module. Ive searched google with both them 'codes' to noavail and searched through the transcend website to no avail. I dont think there supported after looking through the manual, could that be the problem? i have 2x2gb sticks ddr2 800 5-5-5-[7t] written on the sticker


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> this is what my ram modules have written on them Transcend 507930-2411, and on the chip it has tq243pcf8. Ithas no mention of voltage anywhere on the module. Ive searched google with both them 'codes' to noavail and searched through the transcend website to no avail. I dont think there supported after looking through the manual, could that be the problem? i have 2x2gb sticks ddr2 800 5-5-5-[7t] written on the sticker



Ive had my fair share of "RAM picky" boards! this may be just the case. i had to order three different types of RAM when i bought my Abit IN8 SLI board.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok well errrr choices, what would be cheaper try to ram or new cpu? whats most likely?

edit i actually forgot to put ram in my current mobo when i last put it back together just now and it did exactly the same thing, i shat my self thinking i broke this one too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ok well errrr choices, what would be cheaper try to ram or new cpu? whats most likely?
> 
> edit i actually forgot to put ram in my current mobo when i last put it back together just now and it did exactly the same thing, i shat my self thinking i broke this one too



I would return the board and get a P45 like others have mentioned. IMO!


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

aye so would i but the prices on them i can not afford especially after spending money on this. It may be three years old and in your eyes supper old tech put for me this is the first high endboard, or high-er end board then my current one ive ever had, it would work out cheaper to get this thing running. plus i need two new tyres for the car...


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Ironically all my boards swallowed the RAM happily, probably because Ive stuck with Intel/ATI/VIA chipsets..

Though the problem is can he return the board, P45 is always better, but bit more expensive even used.



Anyways, ack to the OP, so your old set up with the BIOSTAR doesn't POST either? Looks like either the PSU blown or you kiiled the RAM. Whoops.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm well what i would do first is get a SUPPORTED set of ram from the motherboards manual then test again. also keep trying to get in touch with the previous owner for his stuff


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm... All the Transcend I've used always is JDEC complient, which means it will boot at 1.8v in pretty much any board.  Can you put it in your other board and get a CPUz screenshot of the SPD tab?


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok cpuz shot comeing up, and when i said my biostar board didnt boot was because i forgot to put the ram, i was just saying it behaved exactly like the asus board is


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, it is 1.8v RAM, so that shoots my idea down.

Though that still doesn't mean it isn't just and incompatibility with the RAM.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

did you say you own, or owned one of these boards newtekie? What ram was it you used that worked with it? and is it rather expensive?

theres been an advancement if i remove the ram i get a beep error one long two short, thats only if i remove the little sli slelecter card, now if i put that back in and leave the ram out it goes and no beeps, if i put the ram back in and leave the selecter card out the beeps go? hope tis makes sense


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I own one.

Is the select card inserted the correct way?  Meaning it is set to 1 card if you are using 1 card, or 2 cards if you are using 2 cards?  You might try flipping it around anyway, just to test.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

it is, but my point was if i remove the card and the ram i get a beep code saying theres a graphics problem, because i removed the card, but if i insert the ram and not the card i get no beep error, when i should. Which makes me think the ram is holding up the post sequence because its incompatable? What ram do you have in yours now? and did it work from the get go?


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

right im putting everything I've found out from messing around with the board into one post to make it easier for everyone helping me out with this.

First we thought it was the cpu not supported by the bios but i think that is not the problem because if it was i would not get beep errors would i?

second i no all components on this mobo are fully functional and im using them all now, besides the asus mobo of cause, writing this.

Third, and this is the slightly complicated bit. There a selector card that you have to flip to select single or double GPU set-up. I removed that and my ram and got a beep code to tell me i removed it. If i keep it out and put the ram back in nothing happens and i get the same blank screen problem. My thinking is if the ram was fine and supported by the Mobo i would still get the beep error to tell me i have removed the selector card.

So on those points could you guys recommend any ram that works with this mobo? Id love it under £30 and to be dual channel 2gig in size but if not then ill compromise. And as always if any of them points are wrong please tell me.

Thanks guys and gals for helping with this this is my first high end-ish mobo and i want it to work rather then just buying a new one, im sure you understand what its like.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the best luck with 2 black ram slots and 2gb or less  it didn't have this issue.
3gb + higher voltage mem or faster mem seem to cause issues.

I know for a fact there was also a weird issue with the onboard lan working but not actually working, its something to do with nic + 4gb of ram + 64 bit os windows and linux so it has a lot of issues 
I would definitely look to get a different board if at all possible because the fact is it just does not work properly


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

G.SKILL PI Black 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM ...
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 ...

That is the RAM that I have in it, both pairs at the same time for a total of 6GB.  It sets it at 5-5-5-15 when on auto, and I have to manual change the timings, but it boots fine.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> I would definitely look to get a different board if at all possible because the fact is it just does not work properly



well you thats the problem i cannot at all afford a new board. Thats why i want help in fixing this instead of being told to buy a new one, i aint made of money.



newtekie1 said:


> G.SKILL PI Black 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM ...
> 
> That is the RAM that I have in it.  It sets it at 5-5-5-15 when on auto, and I have to manual change the timings, but it boots fine.



Ok ill check prices out on them, knowing my luck they'l be stupidly expensive.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2010)

ive orderd these, was there any setting changes you ha to make? or did you just plug em in an go


----------



## MikeTyson (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got a P5N 32 SLi SE Deluxe and it does the same thing to me, turned out to be RAM

It's just really fussy with RAM and doesn't like ANYTHING I put in, so I gave up and just shoved it in a box...

Evidently it's now for sale (check sig) cos I'm sick of it :|

And yes... this has happened with another ASUS board of mine as well. I have no faith in ASUS anymore, lowe them :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ive orderd these, was there any setting changes you ha to make? or did you just plug em in an go



Nothing special, just stick it in and go.


----------



## MikeTyson (Jul 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Nothing special, just stick it in and go.



That's what she saidddd


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok well now my board does the one long beep two short when i put the selector card in or when i take it out, when i put my gpu in when i take it out. This is if i have no ram if i put ram in it does nothing. Does this mean my boards shot and if i buy that ram it still wont work? just so i no before i click the commit to buy button


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 10, 2010)

i had the same board as you. it was definitely ram picky. only wanted to run with standard ram, if i put in any sort of high performance ram, no post. ended up buying an el' cheapo kit, and it posts every time now.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2010)

thing is i have el cheapo ram ram 2x2gig of transcend stuff, so old/cheap they dont actualy display the ram on their website. I may just search around for a different board. Ive got a feeling that if i do get that other ram it still wont work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 10, 2010)

One long beep 2 short sounds to me like a vga error. Wouldn't happen to have a PCI video card around would you?


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2010)

nope my 4850 is all i got, thing is im using it now in my other gi to type this so i no its fine which makes me thing the motherboard is shot?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> nope my 4850 is all i got, thing is im using it now in my other gi to type this so i no its fine which makes me thing the motherboard is shot?



Are you testing all this in the case or on a cardboard box? Remove selector card altogether to see if you get the same beep post code.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2010)

If you need a crappy 775 celeron or crappy pci-e gfx card (ATi X300) for testing, I can donate and send them for free if you like? It might help with the process of elimination


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2010)

its on a cardboard box, i was wondering my self if it needs to be in a case, earthed and all, but thats never effected any other rigs ive built, and you would actually send them for free? Scaminatrix that would be amazing, ill send some monies your way when i next get paid but im skint atm from buying this board


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> its on a cardboard box, i was wondering my self if it needs to be in a case, earthed and all, but thats never effected any other rigs ive built, and you would actually send them for free? Scaminatrix that would be amazing, ill send some monies your way when i next get paid but im skint atm from buying this board



Yea no worries, the community's helped me out with free stuff to get rigs going, what goes round comes round 
If you PM me your details, I'll post them Monday.

I don't think doing it on cardboard would cause problems, unless it's the shiny cardboard stuff. The shiny stuff might be able to hold a static charge, but not sure.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm its just the box that it came in, ive seen many other people do builds and put it on the box, ill give it a try in a case dnt hurt to be sure. ANd you have pm buddy


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 11, 2010)

ive just had a thought, could it be a corrupted bios chip? ive read of guys having similar problems and thats what theyve had?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ive just had a thought, could it be a corrupted bios chip? ive read of guys having similar problems and thats what theyve had?



Could be, but I don't know if there's a lot of room for a corrupted BIOS to happen, as you saw the mobo working yourself, took her home and put your parts in. I think I'm leaning more and more towards RAM issues.
If there's no luck with the parts I'm sending, then unfortunately it's moboo.


----------

